# Срочно нужна консультация



## zloy_ded (29 Ноя 2011)

1. У меня Роял стандарт - 5 регистровый. Прислали комплект ремней. А винт для ремня баса оказался немного толще. Может кто объяснит как лучше решить проблему? Хочу в ближайшее время купить 11 регистровый Вельтмайстер 80г. К нему он также не подойдет?
2/ Чем отличается система С от В ? А то в описании на аукционе указывают разные системы - а я не могу понять в чем разница


----------



## ze_go (29 Ноя 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> А винт для ремня баса оказался немного толще. Может кто объяснит как лучше решить проблему?


заменить винт, естественно, выбив штифт.
zloy_ded писал:


> Чем отличается система С от В


как чем? системами, конечно, т.е. расположением нот в рядах. 
Google Вам в помощь.


----------



## zloy_ded (29 Ноя 2011)

*ze_go*,
Если я правильно понял, то тот кто играет на наших баянах, на системе С играть не сможет. А гугл я смотрел. Ничего не нашел. Хотя было интересно почитать 
2. Вы не ответили только про Вельтмайстер. На него тоже этот винт не подойдет? Почему то продавец упомянул мне о длине, а о диаметре ничего не сказал. А я и не знал. Думал стандарт идет


----------



## ze_go (29 Ноя 2011)

2. стандарт не идёт - в одних 4мм, в других 5мм, в третьих 6мм, а какие проблемы? покупаете болт нужной длины нужного диаметра, срезаете головку, чуть сплющиваете один край, керните плоскость под сверловку, сверлите отверстие с диаметром штифта и всё.

1. если Вы играли на В-грифе, то С-гриф Вам придётся осваивать по-новому, но не невозможно, вон, у нас сербы с аккордеонов на баяны переходят - и ничего, было б желание...


----------



## bayanistka (29 Ноя 2011)

*zloy_ded*,
Вы по-английски читать умеете?
ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ И ОПИСАНИЕ


----------



## zloy_ded (30 Ноя 2011)

Ребята спасибо. Все доходчиво. Только вот дома таких условий нет. А знакомых на заводе нет, как и самих заводов :biggrin:. Придется перекинуть с одного на другой в мастерской.


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Только вот дома таких условий нет. Придется перекинуть с одного на другой в мастерской.


 Дед, не злитесь, но ножовка по металлу (а можно обойтись и просто обломком полотна), молоток и дрель со сверлом, - не бог весть какая "заводская" оснастка, чтобы любому мужчине не иметь её у себя дома. Хотя всяко бывает, конечно.


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

Смысл городить огород и делать другой винт. Мне в мастерской вообще сказали, что штифт можно выбить не снимая с ремня. А мне в принципе только снять его с нового. Старый можно достать разрезав ремень. Просто не знаю на сколько плотно сидит штифт и на какую длинну ?


----------



## ze_go (3 Дек 2011)

zloy_ded писал:


> Мне в мастерской вообще сказали, что штифт можно выбить не снимая с ремня.


не снимая с ремня ЧТО? крепление для винта со штифтом? можно, но не везде - бывает, что штифт приварен к винту. вы из мухи слона делаете - там всё просто, как 5 копеек.

zloy_ded писал:


> в мастерской


так и отдайте туда - это ж стоит копейки :biggrin:


----------



## zloy_ded (3 Дек 2011)

Все понял. Просто меня наверно не правильно информировали по поводу легкого выбивания штифта. Всем спасибо


----------

